# Booty: nuovo singolo di Jennifer Lopez che posta una foto



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)

"Fondoschiena" è il nome del nuovo singolo di Jennifer Lopez che posta pure una foto per la gioia dei fan.

foto al secondo post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)




----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2014)

L'ho sentita ma non sono riuscito a trattenere i conati fino alla fine.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2014)

jennifer si che è una persona seria. Guardate che pelle a 55 anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> jennifer si che è una persona seria. Guardate che pelle a 55 anni.



In compenso la canzone fa pena.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> jennifer si che è una persona seria. Guardate che pelle a 55 anni.


45


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In compenso la canzone fa pena.



Ma si ma si, queste sono canzoni belle solo per i video. Un pò come quella di Shakira & Rihanna


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma si ma si, queste sono canzoni belle solo per i video. Un pò come quella di Shakira & Rihanna



Beh Shakira e Rihanna comunque sono ascoltabili, alemno la maggior parte. Opinione mia.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh Shakira e Rihanna comunque sono ascoltabili, alemno la maggior parte. Opinione mia.



Si dicevo la canzone che hanno fatto insieme


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si dicevo la canzone che hanno fatto insieme



Ah ok.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> 45


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Agosto 2014)

La Lopez è ancora la numero 1, c'è poco da fare


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2014)

Che ci sta a fare in musica?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che ci sta a fare in musica?



Perchè ha scarso talento musicale o perchè ha tanto talento in qualcos'altro ?


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La Lopez è ancora la numero 1, c'è poco da fare



Sarà anche la numero 1,ma il meglio secondo me lo da a 90


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè ha scarso talento musicale o perchè ha tanto talento in qualcos'altro ?


Allora era giusto postarlo in Album della gnocca.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora era giusto postarlo in Album della gnocca.



Ti dò ragione comunque. Sopravvalutata secondo me, e non per meriti musicali. Puoi guardare i primi commenti del topic.


----------



## Snake (20 Settembre 2014)

e con questo vi auguro buona notte


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Settembre 2014)

che degrado, mamma mia


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2014)

Quando durerà ancora questa pagliacciata di fare canzoni con il solo scopo di agitare le chiappe in video? 

La canzone nemmeno la commento, una delle peggiori mai sentite.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2014)

Cioè ma è un ***** soft in pratica.


----------

